# Aetertek electronic collars ???



## whiskey river

Anyone have any experience with the Aetertek electronic collars? I am at the point with my chocolate to start cc however wife out of work and 2 kids in school puts me on a seriously tight budget.  I hate to skimp on a collar but much rather do so than skimp on the dogs training!
Would probably invest in a sportdog once funds allow. I just want to know if the Aetertek's will suffice for now so that I can stay on target with my training program.

Here's a link to the ones I am looking at on fleabay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AETERTEK-El...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item19d0a1152f


----------



## DoubleHaul

Never heard of them. Before you set up your auction sniper, check out the collar clinic. For about $100 more you should be able to get a reconditioned dogtra or TT that will last you a dog or two. It would be a lot cheaper than buying an Atertek, then a sportdog then finally going with a dogtra or TT.


----------



## Howard N

DoubleHaul said:


> Never heard of them. Before you set up your auction sniper, check out the collar clinic. For about $100 more you should be able to get a reconditioned dogtra or TT that will last you a dog or two. *It would be a lot cheaper than buying an Atertek, then a sportdog then finally going with a dogtra or TT*.


Times two!


----------



## th3_specialist

I have heard of them. I actually have one that i do not use. I ended up buying a TriTronics. The one i have has a 400 yard range and the collar is waterproof. every now and then i use it on my french bulldog.


----------



## whiskey river

Had what I thought was a great deal on a flyway special fall through ;-( Bit the bullet and ordered a Classic 70 G3 from Gun Dog Supply yesterday.


----------



## DoubleHaul

whiskey river said:


> Bit the bullet and ordered a Classic 70 G3 from Gun Dog Supply yesterday.


It was worth the bite. You won't know it but you saved yourself pain, suffering and ultimately $$. You are much better off starting with a TT or Dogtra. Trust me on this.


----------



## th3_specialist

heck yeah man i love mine


----------



## impig33

I have a aetertek at219 anti bark collar,you get what you pay for. Aetertek is a very good brand


----------

